# energy drinks, good or bad?



## Flashboom (Nov 2, 2011)

what do you think about energy drinks? are they ok or should I stay away from them?I was thinking to drink one in the morning…


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 3, 2011)

Flashboom said:


> what do you think about energy drinks? are they ok or should I stay away from them?I was thinking to drink one in the morning…



I wouldnt drink alot of them. Most of them are loaded in sugar.


----------



## tbar699 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like sugar free redbull.I drink it about every morning and before I workout.


----------



## GBtom (Nov 4, 2011)

Flashboom said:


> what do you think about energy drinks? are they ok or should I stay away from them?I was thinking to drink one in the morning…



I use a zero carb - zero sugar - zero fat energy drinks. And I think it cannot hurt, but I am no expert.


----------



## K1 (Nov 4, 2011)

ALIN said:


> I wouldnt drink alot of them. Most of them are loaded in sugar.



I agree...Know which ones to avoid.....


----------



## 1simple (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd avoid their drinking whatever, i believe that this stuff it mess up with your metabolism.


----------

